# Problem with pgplot libraries...



## rjallison (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi eveyone,

So i'm having some problems with pgplot on my mac book pro (10.6.8)...

I recently updated fink, after doing so i can't compile any fortran code which calls pgplot. I'm using the gfortran compiler.

It gives me this error:


```
Undefined symbols:
  "_png_set_longjmp_fn", referenced from:
      _write_image_file in libpgplot.a(pndriv.o)
ld: symbol(s) not found
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [ejec_hist] Error 1
```

I'm using these flags:


```
PG_FLAGS = -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -Wl,-framework -Wl,Foundation -L/sw/lib -lpng -lz -laquaterm -L/sw/lib/pgplot -lpgplot -lgfortran
```

pgplot is installed correctly, because I can run the demos, so there is some problem with the linking between fortran and pgplot.

As you can probably tell, i'm very much a novice with this sort of thing, so I really don't have a clue what is going on, or if i've even provided the information people need to help me.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## donati (Jun 29, 2012)

i'm having exactly the same problem - which i imagine you managed to fix since your post is now more than 6 months old.  could you please report on how you fix it?  
thanks


----------



## rjallison (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi there,

it was a while ago, but I think i solved the problem by completely removing pgplot, fortran and fink (!), and then reinstalling it all with macports instead. 

I haven't had any problems since i've been using macports...

Hope this helps.


----------

